

ZFS on Linux - WestCoastJustin
https://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/35-zfs-on-linux-part-1-of-2

======
opless
"Livermore is home to two of the fasted supercomputers in the world"

I think it means "fastest".

Don't people proofread any more?

 _sigh_

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks for catching that. I've updated the article.

~~~
opless
No probs. Quite a good write up apart from that :-)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks. Feel free to shoot me an email or feedback on the site if you notice
anything else. Always happy to find errors.

